# Getting rid of yellow algae...



## Mating Slinkys (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok, even though i have been doing this for a while now, i made a bit of a school boy error. In my 3.3g dwarf puffer tank i have been leaving the light on a little too long, and now have a fine coating of yellow algae on plants, rocks and gravel. 

I've cut down on the light hours so hopefully there should be no more growing, but how do i get rid of the stuff that's in there now? obviously there is no space for any sort of biological solution (something tells me a plec might out grow a 3.3g...) 

Can i just wipe it off in the tank, or will it re-settle on the surfaces? I was thinking, wipe off as much as i can, then do a bigish water change, repeat as needed... 

Any suggestions greatly welcomed!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Wipe off any algae you see and do water changes. It will resurface the moment you leave the lights on for too long again.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL i was about to say get a snail, but puffers eat snails!! id just wipe if off and let the filter suck it up, probly do a water change too.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

Whenever I have an algae problem or bacterial bloom, I use a product called Algone. It's all natural, no chemicals, and after a wipe down and a water change, add the Algone pouch to the filter. My water clears in a few days. Can only be purchased on line or at a LFS though.


----------

